# PVC Pipe Question



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure which forum this belongs in but....

Are there any negitive effects that PVC pipe has on tank inhabitants? I know it's used all the time but is there anything that should be done to clean it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

None that I know of. Besides I used PVC pipes for my freshwater tanks where fish really need it. Is your tank a marine setup? At any rate, the thread can stay here.


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks, was pretty sure it was ok but doesn't hurt to ask. Yep, It's a saltwater tank.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

In furtherance of this question. Can you use the normal pvc pipe glue and cleaner to run the plumbing? If so should you let it dry longer then it requires?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As a Pipe Fitter by trade I can safely say use PVC cement. You don't really need the primer as the systems are NOT PRESSURIZED. Be clean and do a nice job, don't rush. A nice plumbing job really makes a difference when you look under the tank. It's all about pride.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> As a Pipe Fitter by trade I can safely say use PVC cement. You don't really need the primer as the systems are NOT PRESSURIZED. Be clean and do a nice job, don't rush. A nice plumbing job really makes a difference when you look under the tank. It's all about pride.


How true.:wink2: I've used PVC pipe cement with no problems. Keep it dry for a few hours before using.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Its definitely safe, the SC Aquariums uses it on their 215,000g reef tank. Just make sure it has no leaks, check it regularly, I have seen what happens when a tank's plumbing has a small leak, then the owner goes on vacation, and return to see ruined floors and fish swimming in a inch of water.


----------

